# heavy support group - my new army



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

hi there,

many of you might have already seen my space wolves.
if so, you'll also have recogniced my rc-tanks in the corresponding thread.
-
the reason why i'm starting a 2nd thread now is, because major decision have been made affecting my wolves.
the most important one was that i want to start a new, totaly different army.
and after thinking about what the perfect moment could be to do that, i decided that it is now. ! 
the reasons are quite simple and logical: (at least to me ;-) )
- at the moment i almost managed to finish all of my already build space-wolve specific stuff.
- the rc-projects are more imperial guard- projects, than sm. (what i will do with the rc-landraiders is made, i don't know, yet.)
- the 2 titan i'm currently building on, are really not SWish and therefore do better fit in almost any other army.
- i have so much imperial stuff to build in my room, that i can not wait any longer with this army !!!!
- i want to paint something in a different color than blue !
.
................................
=> 
so i decided to use the titans, the baneblade and the shadowsword for a new army based on the imperial guard.
.
there'll be many tanks, some flyers, the 2 titans and at least 5 rc-tanks in it ... - just to give you an impression what will come within the next ~ 3 years ... 
....
ok... i think that's enough theory for the moment. so let's start wit hthe first tank, that i started to paint today ... it is the rc-baneblade you can see in this video:




-
i wanted to have a dark color scheme with a note of camo in it.
further it should be easy to paint with brush, because i don't have airbrush and it should be applyable for flyers, tanks and titans.
in the end i decided to take a scheme close to that from the dkok.
.
so here's waht i did today ... :
























-
in the following pic you can see a picture (on my screen), that i found on the internet, showing the tank that inspired me to choose this scheme:
-
















-
comments and critisism very welcome as the pj is still in early state and easy to modify.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

tracks finished ... :
-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

meanwhile i painted and attached the sidesponsons, the fuelbarrels and the hull mounted cannon. further i painted the exhausts...
.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Absolutely awsome. +rep. 

Also, any chance of a tut on making it R/C, or maybe just a parts list if possible? something I'd love to do, but have so far mnot managed to find much on how to do it!

Can't wait to see your other stuff. Nice scheme to!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a departure for you but I have to say I like what I see so far. Looks like it will be a lot of fun:victory:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

general said:


> Absolutely awsome. +rep.
> 
> Also, any chance of a tut on making it R/C, or maybe just a parts list if possible? something I'd love to do, but have so far mnot managed to find much on how to do it!
> 
> Can't wait to see your other stuff. Nice scheme to!


i sent you a pmn email with soem details and some tips from my side .... 
if you have any further questions, don't hesitate to ask ... :victory:
-
---
ok ... i mentioned titans ... 
so here's the first one which i'm currently building. yesterday evening i added some armor to the left leg ... 
.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

It blows my mind that you used almost nothing but GW bits to make that. I would have expected more plasticard.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I have always befan of your work, and this is just as stunning as everything else I have seen! :shok:
Kep it up!! :victory:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm still searching for a name for this army. and need your help.
which one is better:

StahlTeufel (SteelDevils)
EisenTeufel (IronDevils)
SonsOfStell
StahlSöhne (SteelSons)
EisenSöhne (IronSons)
DarkSons
BlackSons
DarkDevils
IronDevils
BlackSaints
IronSaints
SteelSaints
SaintsOfIron
SaintsOfSteel
.
if you have other idea, please let me know !!!.
thanks. ...


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I vote for EisenSöhne :victory:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

The Titan is looking fantastic, people who are scratch building these things have my respect. And the camo pattern has turned out looking sweet but with it being rc, i'd be too tempted to run over friends models :gamer2: i'd like to see my friends necrons get back up after that gone over them a few times! 

Great work fella


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

first decals are attached ... 
.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

dude...you shouldn't have done that. The decal looks terrible IMO.

Also just the name Ironsons is pretty sweet. Rolls of the tongue.


----------



## LadyDust (Feb 11, 2009)

The titan looks pretty amazing. I look forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

dude have you thought about putting a laser pointer or two in the main barrels? with true line of sight rules that could be quite nice, apart from that awsome work and keep it up!

cheers

edd


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with Troy here, the Decals look...wrong somehow.

If you 'mottle' them a little bit, withered paint etc, to fit in with the rustic look of the Tank it would get them back on track.

Other than that, it looks awesome.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Orochi said:


> I agree with Troy here, the Decals look...wrong somehow.
> 
> If you 'mottle' them a little bit, withered paint etc, to fit in with the rustic look of the Tank it would get them back on track.
> 
> Other than that, it looks awesome.


ok .. i see ... 
what about now?
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

also here i continued a little bit ... :
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah today i finally got my parcel with gw-stuff i've already been waiting for so long ... :grin:
.
this means, that first of all my iron saint got a new cannon. i shortened the shadowsword original cannon just a bit and installed the metal tube. the great thing is, that now i can choose between the old cannon, which is perfect to represent a banesword and the new for the iron saint.
-
































-
additional to that i also got my rocketthrowers and installed them on my bigger titans shoulders ... :
.
























-


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Wow, I love your titans, amazing work, and I love the modifications you made to the tank (rc). I can just imagine your opponents face when in the middle of the battle you whip out your controller and give his units your own special brand of 'tank shocking'. :laugh:


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

Reinhard's Bastards

Final Sollution Army Group Alpha

Death Lancers

Bone Grinders of Fenksworld

Squadron Grizzly

i love your tank , it is the best painted example of anything warhammer 40,000 i have ever seen... those tracks......:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

your work and mods are amazing truly inspiring.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today i started with the valkyres.
...
for tomorrow i'm planing to finish the camo-scheme.
than i'll paint the interior and start to install the leds + batteries.
.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, you are just amazing! That titan has left me drooling!!! Really, does it cost as much as just buying a Forge World one now??? You need some rep, these look amazing!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

gwmaniac said:


> Wow, you are just amazing! That titan has left me drooling!!! Really, does it cost as much as just buying a Forge World one now??? You need some rep, these look amazing!


i think from a pure material-costs pov it maked no big difference. but from a time-pov it would of course be much easier simply to buy the fw one. but where's the fun than??? :grin:
-
back to the valkyres:
i finished painting the camo-scheme on the first one and think that it also work pretty good for flyers ... .. - what do you think?
.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!! that is all i can say.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, those valkyries are the finest ones I've seen, better than Studio ones! Do you have the interiors painted as well??


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

lights installed ... 
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

meanwhile i primed the first titan .. :
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

first step: tape-ing ... 
-








-
step2: codex grey ... :
.








-
step3 ... remove tape:
-


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

A step by step Titan paint job on the way?

You sir are a star if its true, its just the sort of thing I need to see.

The lights on the Valk look great btw.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

step 4: blending with codex-grey mixxed with chaos black.
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

step5: scorched brown:
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

step6: vermin brown:
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

step 7: snakebite leather:
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

step 8: boltgun.
(this is the last step of phase1, in which the basic colorscheme is painted.)
-


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I love your painting work. I may not be 100% on board with your titans but the paint scheme makes them look oh so right and the tanks look amazing. Did you have to do anything special to get the hard edges on the fade so clean? I have A LOT of tanks to paint so I was hoping I use make up a handful of card spray templates then just sorta blu-tac or hold them over the tanks and spray but I don't want messy hard edges.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> I love your painting work. I may not be 100% on board with your titans but the paint scheme makes them look oh so right and the tanks look amazing. Did you have to do anything special to get the hard edges on the fade so clean? I have A LOT of tanks to paint so I was hoping I use make up a handful of card spray templates then just sorta blu-tac or hold them over the tanks and spray but I don't want messy hard edges.


no ... only my size 8 brush. nothing else. before i started to paint like this i always thought applying a scheme like this is difficult as hell ... but to be honest it's pretty easy and somehow leads to pretty good results, even without using airbrush ... 
.
here's what comes next:
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today i treid to find a scheme for the infantry paitnign soem testminis. in the end imho this oe was fitting best.:
.
















-
some of you might wonder why i colored the jacket brown. the reason is, that i wanted to distance a bit from the idea that mordians are always bright and shiny in their uniforms and therefore decided to give the jackets the appearence of old, brown, rough and rubust leather. i think this firs quite well, because there are almist no crinkles in the minis jackets. the rest i kept grey as the tanks are. ... 
what do you think?.


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been watching your projects for a while and must say that your LED and vehicle painting is superb. I love the fact that you build your titans almost exclusively from bits and they look really good and are to scale for the most part.
Now I must ask what the public demands; Will you make a Warhound Titan tutorial? It would help a lot of folks out and I think it would contribute to the hobby as a whole. What do you say?


----------



## THAT-FAT-GUY (Mar 25, 2009)

just wondering how many different kits were used in the process of making this


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

First of all ... AMAZING!!! Second of all ... WOW!!!

So here's my question. Cost is fairly obvious. How much time overall did you put in the baneblade? And on a more personal note, how much time do you devote to modeling/painting in a week?

AWESOME!:clapping:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

first of all :
thanks for all your comments posted so far...



Broken Sword said:


> I have been watching your projects for a while and must say that your LED and vehicle painting is superb. I love the fact that you build your titans almost exclusively from bits and they look really good and are to scale for the most part.
> Now I must ask what the public demands; Will you make a Warhound Titan tutorial? It would help a lot of folks out and I think it would contribute to the hobby as a whole. What do you say?


i made a lot of shots while it was still in wipstate. so i think i'll put them into a tut in winter09 and release it on my blogpage. i'll post a link in here, when it will be done, ok?



THAT-FAT-GUY said:


> just wondering how many different kits were used in the process of making this


to be honest: i don't know. but none of them was used completely. - so there was a lot of stuff going directly into my bitzbox ... :biggrin: 



Imperious Rex said:


> First of all ... AMAZING!!! Second of all ... WOW!!!
> 
> So here's my question. Cost is fairly obvious. How much time overall did you put in the baneblade? And on a more personal note, how much time do you devote to modeling/painting in a week?
> 
> AWESOME!:clapping:


this bb took me a bit longer. i think ~ 25 hours buildingtime and about the same amount of time for planing and searching on the internet to find the parts needed.
how much time i spent on the hobby is a question diffucult to answer. i could simply say: "all free time that i have." but than i'd have to define what counts against my free time every day/week. ok let's try it:
- i'm trying to sleep an avarage of 6 hours every day including weekends.
- i'm working ~ 10 hours 5 days a week to earn some money
- i'm traing to spend 2 hours for sports every 2nd day and 40 minutes of sports every 4th day. sound complicated, so i'll give you an example: mo: 2h, tue: no sports., wednesday: 2h, thursday 40 minutes, friday: 2h, sat: no sports, sunday 2h, mo 40 minutes ..... ....
- i'll go out in the evenings twice a week. on evening in the weekend and another during the week.
- i spend 1 evening per week exclusively with my friends. (poker, ps3, bowling ... )
- i spend 1 evening per week exclisively with my girlfriend.(i think i should better not provide any examples here ...  , :grin
- i try to cook something a least at one evening during the week and at one day at the weekend.
.....................................................
this is what i fixxed. or at least almost fixxed.
the rest i free time.
of course not all of this freetime goes into my hobby, as there are still many other things to take care for, like the work in the household, visiting my family, ...)
e.g. for this evening i'm planing to start painting nine other mordians, to see how the scheme turn out when looking at a whole squad.
-


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

BobPanda said:


> this bb took me a bit longer. i think ~ 25 hours buildingtime and about the same amount of time for planing and searching on the internet to find the parts needed.
> how much time i spent on the hobby is a question diffucult to answer. i could simply say: "all free time that i have." but than i'd have to define what counts against my free time every day/week. ok let's try it:
> - i'm trying to sleep an avarage of 6 hours every day including weekends.
> - i'm working ~ 10 hours 5 days a week to earn some money
> ...


Absolutely Insane!!! You know what they say Insanity + Genius go hand in hand! Truly Genius!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

hi all ... 
today i'll have to tell you something some of you might have been already waiting for ... 
.
i finally decided to release a relatively detailed tutorial on my blogpage how everyone could create his own remote-controlled baneblade. :victory:
-
i'll tell you what parts will be needed, what to take care for and how to assemble the tricky parts.
-
some minutes ago i released the first articel of this series on my page.
you will find it followign this link:
-
http://bobpanda.de/warhammer/rc-baneblade-tutorial/rc-baneblade-tutorial-1/
-
comments and feedbacks are highly appreciated.
:clapping:
-
and here's a small teaser for you ... :
.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

A small question in terms of donor tank kit. Would you be able to suggest any alternatives? For example the shadowsword used a pershing 1/30 for the drive train. Would this be a suitable donor kit for motors, or would you say it would not have enough power and be too small?


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

general said:


> A small question in terms of donor tank kit. Would you be able to suggest any alternatives? For example the shadowsword used a pershing 1/30 for the drive train. Would this be a suitable donor kit for motors, or would you say it would not have enough power and be too small?


the way i'll go with this project will simply use the baneblades drivetrain as it comes from gw without any modification. to be honest i do not know if the pershings motor will be striong enough for a tankk with such huge and long tracks. for my landraiders the pershings motors are just fine. - i never tried them with my baneblades. but it won't be possible to mount the tracks on the pershings drivewheels. --- please keep that in mind. but if you kitbash both you will be able to use the pershings suspension and so on the drivewheels and motor from the leo2 ... 
.
and as i mentioned before: today i relaesed the 2nd article .... 
here's the link:
-
http://bobpanda.de/warhammer/rc-baneblade-tutorial/rc-baneblade-tutorial-2/
-
and a small vid showing the current status:
-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today i made a new vid of bb #1 which is almost finished, now ... :




-
i also installed 2 additional batteries and continued with the paintjob.
unf i broke my right hand 2 weeks ago ... so i have to do everythign with the left hand, now ... - this is also the reason why there aren't many updates on my projects at the moment. ... - sorry for that ...


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

last week my doc did a mr with my borken hand and they found out, that it is broken in 4 different locations. os i got a new cement cast that i'll have to wear for additional 9 weeks, now.
because i do not want to wait that long with continueing on my 40-stuff, i decided to give it a try.
so i continued with the 1st of me 3 valkyries ...
.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

I've seen this video in youtube and I got amazed man, it's freaking good.

GJ :clapping:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today was nice weather .... so i started painting the iron saint ...
here's a little vid i made. ..:
.




-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

muhaha ... :laugh:
ok ... ... to be honest i really don't know what made me do the experiment you'll see in the following vid. but now that i started this i can not stop thinking about it any more ... :shok: :shok: 
-
so i think i'll have to find a stringer helicopter to get this project finished ... :so_happy:
-


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

BobPanda said:


> muhaha ... :laugh:
> ok ... ... to be honest i really don't know what made me do the experiment you'll see in the following vid. but now that i started this i can not stop thinking about it any more ... :shok: :shok:
> -
> so i think i'll have to find a stringer helicopter to get this project finished ... :so_happy:
> ...


hahaha , could so imagine somebody using a valkyrie just like that , then it falls low and starts chopping up everybodies mini's +rep for making my day 
also just want to say your an inspiration to me as i havent seen anyone nearly as talented as you are at converting , especially at space wolves

chaoz


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I am amazed and very impressed with what you have going on here. Excellent workk: (I don't even dare to think about the cost involved with all you have created here:cray Either way..., it's very cool. Well done:victory:

(well earned "+ rep":so_happy


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

lol I'd never thought in something like that :laugh: Very impressed.
I'll look forward this valkyre.


----------



## traitorkillswit (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok dude first u have the best baneblade that i have ever seen. I went to your site and wow found that you have done a tutorial for the baneblade and thought to my self omf how much money that must have cost. Anyway are you going to do a tutorial on lighting the valkarie i would really like to try this with my valkarie simply becaus the lighting and layout of the batteries are amazing. I cannot give you rep but i would if i could lol.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

BWAHAHAHHAHA!
Helicopter Valkyrie XD


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

If you can get the Valykie to work it will be amazing. You should try to make a working hellhound. This guy who was obbsessed with IG used to play at my store like 8 years ago when i didn't even play, and from what i hear he got one to shoot fire. It worked......twice on the third time the model just melted. lol. Also +rep


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

i managed to finish my rc-baneblade before german games day.
i even found the time to convert and paint the control and the charger as well. :so_happy:
-
so entered it in the open category.
unf it didn't place 1,2, or 3, but at least it reached the finals. and when i took it back in the afternoon, the jury told me, that if the paintjob had been slightly better, it would def had gone 1st or 2nd. but because this contest was a painting contest ... blabla ... they couldn't let it get at one of the first 3 places. :cray:
but hey. that's ok. i#ll simply take this statement as if'd scored the fourth place ... :laugh:
-
enough said ... here's the project:
-








-








-
and today i continued painting my valkyries.
-


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Great Scott!
That looks wicked man, you did a grand job.

And dude, the Valkyrie, those wings look mint with the aquila thing.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

some more detailshots of the finished baneblade ...
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

this afternoon i continued with oainting the iron saint ... :
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

and today i spent some time on the titan ...
.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Doohood.
I don't care how Orky that Warhound looks, it's AWESOME!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

and today i continued a little bit with the iron saint ... :
.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic work! I love the Baneblade..., very nice indeed:victory:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome. Really like those colors you're using.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

a general need a ride ! ...
.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today i started to paint the buggy ... 
.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Bobpanda.
A long tima ago your SW titan inspired me to start on the converting and scratchbuilding road. Every time i think i am getting the hang of it you bring out something even more amazing. Your new titans are spectacular and the BB and Iron saint are outstanding as allways. Congratulations on blowing my mind again. Rep+


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic work! I love the RC Baneblade but that Titan is something else... great kitbashing skills. 
+Rep


----------



## Glitch (Nov 6, 2008)

:shok: ......... it would be cool to see you use a skimer of sometype for the helli. Your stuff is amazeing and I solute you for your devotion and work.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

wow... wow... wow...

i love the movie of the rc valkryie

and your titans just rule mate +rep


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for all your comments during my absence. k:
today i finally motivated myself again to continue with the stormlord:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

You've gotta be shitting me, that's just unnecessarily cool


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

You played "Ride of the Valkyries" on the "1st of 3" Valkyrie vid!  My mind has recovered from being blown apart from the Baneblades just enough to give you some much deserved

+Rep


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

... show must go on !!! .... :victory:
-


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

That is beyond fantastic!! +REP:good:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Can't believe i haven't seen this yet, it's insane and awe inspiring all at the same time.

This is the tidiest and most intricate work i've seen, and your painting does it so much justice. You make very wonderful things  +rep


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

THE RADAR CAN MOVE!!!!!!!!!

your work has to be the mot awe inspiring work i have seen, it is AMAZING!!!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Bob.....your work is so gOOd i cant stop laughing to myself!!! Awesome work Mr BobPanda!!!
:wink:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

meanwhile the stormlord is almost finished.
i added the sidesponsons and a dozerblade. further i rearanged the exhausts and integrated a door in the rear, instead.
...
here are soem pics and a new vid ... :victory:
.
btw.: happy new year to all of you ... :grin:
-




-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

maybe some of you remmember the big titan from page 2. ?!
.
i got a lot of feedback ragarding this titan. postive and negative.
the negative feedback was in most cases based on the fact, that it was too big for a reaver, but little too small for a warlord and so none of both specs really fit it. additional to that others were concerned if the shoulder were simply to "weak" and not bulky enough for a warlord.
futhermore the design of the legs which is a very agile one did not realyl fit to the upright position of the high torso i used.
...
so i decided to disassemble everthing again and split this mediumsized titan into 2 individual titanprojects. a reaverproject and a warlordproject.
the legs, head, balkonies to hold the weopons, and the weapons would become part of the reaverproject.
and the torso would become part of the new warlord-project.
-
yesterday i finally started with that plan and already build a new torso for the reaver. of yourse it is not finished, yet, but i think you'll get the idea.
.
for the main torso itself i used the basesections of 2 imperial bastions that i simply glued together. easy but effective concept, isn't it ?! .... 
so this is something that i'm pretty sure people also planing titans will copy, just because it is a really easy and relativelly cheap and also fast way to get a good base to start with, when building a reaver titans torso.
said enough .... here are the pics ...
---


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Starting to get the impression you are not a mortal being, both of the above are so unbelievably good.

The titan looks great already, loving the angles and the head. 

+all the rep!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

That head makes the titan a lot more menacing then stock ones to say the least. Also a smart way of making the Titan playable to switch it into a Reaver Class:biggrin:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

and here we go ...
.


----------



## durian (Oct 1, 2008)

holy mother of god that thing is MASSIVE!
it even dwarfs the warhound! most impressive sir!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Snot Cannon!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

XD. I love your conversions and builds bobpanda. I have followed this from the start and i love the finished models everytime you post. 

Have some rep and keep the eye candy coming .

*LTP*


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks a lot for all the kind and motivating comments. ...
i made some progress with the details ... - here are some groupshots for you ... 
.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Man do they look awesome.
And also SNOT CANNON!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

just when i think you can't do anything more amazing. You produce something that is incredible and that I absolutely would love to copy and add to my army.


----------



## bane-of-banes (Sep 9, 2010)

looks delicious, lets see more pictures :biggrin:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

i found some time to continue a little bit with painting .... 
-


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

This has to get an award for one of the best threads on Heresy 

It should of got 1st or 2nd place, I don't think it says anywhere about the comp you were talking about being about painting 

Furthermore your painting is amazing!

and can I have your titans


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

For the general , i would make a leviathan Otherwise awesome work !


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

lunawolf said:


> For the general , i would make a leviathan Otherwise awesome work !


maybe when the warlord will be finished. :victory:
-
but for the moment ... :
today i also made some progress on one of my tanks.
this time i included some green in the basic color scheme.
in a row with the other vehicles of this army it still looks like one of them ... but when you look closer you'll find the new tone and i think in the end this might add some character to this tank.
and now that the basic color is applied it time to start with some details. ... 
.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh yeah! I like a lot! is the bulldozer blade a 'cut and shut' modification of a couple of others or a kit?


----------

